# Wie gestalte ich so ein Logo?



## haligali (1. April 2006)

Würde gern so in der art ein Logo haben wollen, auch mit den Buchstaben DC ich bitte um erstellung eines Logos danke.


Link:
http://www.dccomics.com/media/desktop_patterns/DC_Logo_2_800x600.jpg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. April 2006)

Hi,
kurz und kanpp: Selber machen. Wenn du sowas gemacht haben möchtest solltest du dich an das Job Forum wenden. Wenn du eine Hilfestellung bei der erstellung brauchst helfe ich dir gerne, es hatt schon einen Grund warum dieses Forum „User helfen User“ heißt und nicht „User macht dem anderen User“.

Viele Grüße


----------



## haligali (2. April 2006)

OK DANN HELFT MIR Wie soll ich anfangen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2006)

Welches Programm hast du denn zu deiner Verfügung?


----------



## chritz tosh (7. April 2006)

haligali hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie soll ich anfangen



Mit einem weichen Bleistift und einem leeren Blatt Papier  ;-) 

Du möchtest auch so ein Logo haben? Mit den gleichen Buchstaben? Dann zeichne es doch einfach mit z.B. dem Pfad-Werkzeug nach (oder brauchst Du genau dabei Hilfe?)! 

Aber besonders kreativ war das Ganze dann nicht ...


----------



## untread (11. April 2006)

So wie du schreibst muss es ja um Leben oder Tod gehn  
Und es heißt nicht "OK DANN HELFT MIR Wie soll ich anfangen", denn Befehle nimmt glaub ich keiner entgegen...ein "bitte" in einem deiner Posts würde die ganze Situation auflockern und mehr Hilfsbereite mit sich bringen...

So ises ja ansich nicht schwierig, ein Logo zu machen, die Idee ist meistens das Hindernis vieler. 

Dieses Logo kann man aus mehrern Elementen zusammensetzten. 

a) Schräge Ellipse, die durch eine 2. kleine Ellipse ausgeschnitte wurde. 
b) Buchstaben DC, beide extra machen und extra mit einem gleichen vergrößerten Element hinterlegen (Mittelteil muss gefüllt werden). 

c) der Stern, dynamisch mit Pfad Werkzeug machen, oder einen vorhandenen Stern verformen

d) mit einem Pfad das Bananenförmige Objekt zeichnen. 

e) durch Pfade das D zuschneiden, dass die gewisse Dynamik in das Logo kommt.


----------



## Ellie (12. April 2006)

Moin,

also einfach ein fertiges Logo für sich übernehmen geht gar nicht - Copyright!

Bleistift und Zettel und dann locker drauf los skizzieren. Wenn Du dann in etwa die Richtung hast, den PC anwerfen. Theoretisch kannst Du dann in MS Paint anfangen zu malen, bequemer ist ein Vektorprogramm. Tutorials liegen meist bei oder hier weiterfragen.

Das macht Mühe, sicherlich, ist auch nicht umsonst ein Beruf. Wer haben will muß nämlich auch etwas dafür tun. Sorry, aber dieser rotzige Machmal-Tonfall ist einfach daneben.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## thoru (16. April 2006)

Vielleicht können dir folgende Links auch ein wenig
weiterhelfen.
http://www.bamagazine.com/7ecHEsLand.asp

http://designguide.at/

cu
thoru


----------



## Alex363 (21. April 2006)

Wie verwischt man eine Schrift oder ein Bild in PS?
In etwa so: http://www.antenne.de/antenne/images/dynamic/head_team.gif


----------



## The_Maegges (21. April 2006)

Schriftebene duplizieren, Farbe anpassen (in deinem Beispiel also von Blau auf Weiss), die duplizierte Ebene rastern und dann Filter -> Weichzeichnungsfilter -> Bewegungsunschärfe.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. April 2006)

@alexderennes: warum postest du das hier? Das hier ist das Vektorforum und deine Frage bezieht sich auf Photoshop.

Gruß


----------

